# Gyeon back in stock.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

We have just had a consignment of Gyeon arrive and have updated the website to include the stock update. 

We also have the new products in stock which should go live tomorrow. 

I wanted to give you the heads up on DW before we post on Social Media. 

Cheers, 

John


----------

